# Visa Marriage/CP



## MSDT_Bass (Mar 7, 2014)

I just wondered if anyone knew if the visa type says Visa Marriage/CP - can you then apply from the UK to settle after the marriage or do you have to go overseas and do it from abroad.


----------



## AmyD (Jan 12, 2013)

If you're applying for a marriage visa, you have to do it from overseas unless your partner is already here on a fiancé visa.


----------



## MSDT_Bass (Mar 7, 2014)

AmyD said:


> If you're applying for a marriage visa, you have to do it from overseas unless your partner is already here on a fiancé visa.


Ok thanks, we applied for a fiance visa as my partner plans to come here to get married and then stay with me here afterwards. So was looking to clarify if Visa Marriage/CP was the same as a fiance visa or if it specificy said fiance visa on it.


----------

